# BBQ Guru Party Q for WSM 22.5



## gorilla (Jan 11, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has tried this product? I'd love to hear some reviews on how well it works. I was thinking about picking one up when they become available. 

Thanks

Jeremy

 http://www.thebbqguru.com/products/PartyQ-with-Weber{47}Small-Universal-Adaptor.html


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 11, 2012)

Quite a few of use guru products..

Smoking Al rigged his guru up to his kettle.

I am sure you will be happy with it.

Sez they are out of stock til the end of the month..

 Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't know anybody who has that particular unit, probably because it's a relatively new item. All I can say is BBQ Guru makes a high quality product & I'm sure you will be happy with this one.


----------



## gorilla (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

Al,

Does your Guru work pretty well? I don't have much of a problem keeping the WSM around 225, but it would be nice to set it and forget it for some all-nighters. Can you get yours to run real high or low? I also noticed that you have an A-MAZ-N Pellet smoker. Do you just run that in your WSM when you use it? I was thinking about getting into some bacon and jerky, and would like to keep some pretty low temps. 

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2012)

GORILLA said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Al,
> 
> ...


----------



## gorilla (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info AL. Much appreciated. 

Jeremy


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 12, 2012)

The guy who invented the Guru is a Sam Houston State Bearkat like your truly...

http://www.shsu.edu/~pin_www/[email protected]/2011/pirklegift.html

Great guy great product.


----------



## gorilla (Jan 12, 2012)

I went ahead and got onto the waitlist for one. The lady I spoke with said it would work great paired with my Maverick probes. 

Thanks guys.


----------

